# Getting owned at STEALTH SUMMER SERIES



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

its a classic................


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Now that fish is going to have some very impressive lip jewelry


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That is bloody priceless! You've gotten sympathise but bloody hell those are some golden reactions. That's one of the reasons I never troll two rods.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats just to funny!!

Love the way Gaz grabs the paddle to try go after it..........Then reallity hits.....It dont float and I can swim fast enough!!!!!

The inability to fathom what just happened and that face ;-) is one for the history books!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

OmG!

Suppose we don't have opposing digits on our feet. I must say, I thought the rod looked quite safe. Lesson learned.

Bad luck... Cheers andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Shattered


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh no :shock: I feel your pain brother  
Cheers
Ant


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Painful, and predictable Gary, but why? 

So sorry I'm late....it's spelt LEASH. That is the maximum sympathy I can offer. Even TT couldn't help but hint.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

The fish love the taste of un-leashed combos at the stealth comps, the leashes get stuck in their teeth so they are real picky.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

SHIT


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Who is Gary in akff terms - what's his username?


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Post that in to Funniest Home Videos, it will surely get you a major prize.

How old was the combo?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

Classic sorry gazz, but at least you got a pull


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Gazza (Threadfin5) I am torn between emotions here mate, the video and your reaction was hilarious to watch while I feel very sorry to see a good mate loose expensive gear. Happy to donate a new a Rod compliments of AKS.

Tom


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

TouringTom said:


> Hey Gazza (Threadfin5) I am torn between emotions here mate, the video and your reaction was hilarious to watch while I feel very sorry to see a good mate loose expensive gear. Happy to donate a new a Rod compliments of AKS.
> 
> Tom


Hey Tom would you believe i lost a rod as well, it needs replacing ... 8) 
But seriously bad luck Gary, mate i feel for you.
Luckily I realised after a few mins of hectic paddling that i hadn't clipped on one rod leash and u get less cautious when u think the rod is leashed. I did let a top slimey slip thru my fingers, but it really doesn't compare. Maybe a quick cast with the slug might have landed the rod back if luck was on your side.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

TouringTom said:


> Hey Gazza (Threadfin5) I am torn between emotions here mate, the video and your reaction was hilarious to watch while I feel very sorry to see a good mate loose expensive gear. Happy to donate a new a Rod compliments of AKS.
> 
> Tom


Nice gesture Tom. Top marks. Don't forget the rod leash too. :lol:


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

andybear said:


> OmG!
> 
> Suppose we don't have opposing digits on our feet.


All a matter of evolution. When we diverged from the tree climbing apes to savannah walkers, our opposing toe (for holding onto branches) got redeveloped to helping us stand upright, and sadly, not for holding onto fishing rods. Maybe a human/orangutan hybrid would have succeeded :shock:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That is a definite deevolution. You are no longer a great ape.

I watched my dad boat a nice halibut that went crazy and launched the rod out of the front rocket launcher like a, well, rocket then it flipped itself into the water. No fish no rod n reel just some smelly slime left.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> andybear said:
> 
> 
> > OmG!
> ...


Is it really? I think you tell porkies.


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

The old fishing rod in the toe hold trick. Needs a bit of work.

Near spat my porridge at the screen.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hahaha, I didn't realise he had a fish hooked up when he sat his rod in his lap. I thought he said he was winding in the other rod when the fish hit. Classic......

The best bit is that Gary is unrepentant. When I spoke to him at the surf club after, he still reckons that leashes get in the way and he probably wouldn't end up using them. I just hope he keeps the gopro running for the next one too.

Kev


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

BIGKEV said:


> Hahaha, I didn't realise he had a fish hooked up when he sat his rod in his lap. I thought he said he was winding in the other rod when the fish hit. Classic......
> 
> The best bit is that Gary is unrepentant. When I spoke to him at the surf club after, he still reckons that leashes get in the way and he probably wouldn't end up using them. I just hope he keeps the gopro running for the next one too.
> 
> Kev


Well said Kev ,I'm sure there are plenty more funny moments on the horizon ,we have all had some epic fails .i had to post it as what else are little brothers for ,as suggested I'm thinking I will send it Australia's funniest movies and maybe win some cash and replace the lost gear ;-)


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Painfull, i can see a rod holder put into the front deck soon ;-) .

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Classic Reaction! I feel your pain as well mate


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Hahahahah that was classic. Double slap to the head, rod and fish gone.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry .....


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

keza said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or cry .....


I'll play that at Christmas.... :lol: when he is writing his wish list
I have managed to zoom in after playing around with the video software and the face really priceless.........should I ????


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I laughed till I did cry! Hysteric on the floor crying. My wife thinks I've finally lost it.

Big kahunas, excellent post and thanks. I think the big toe grip has something going for it though. A definite counter to the Hobie mantra "look ma, hands free!"

RIP rig.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Safa said:


> should I ????


ummmmm......HELL YES


----------



## fishbuoyuk (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi there, I can't access the YouTube video as I am in the UK. It says unable to access in your country??? Is there something in the settings you can change so we can see it, it sounds like a classic!
Cheers dave


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Mate it's blocked in some country's maybe due to the music?
Don't worry I'm putting a short version that I managed to zoom in on ,it's raw footage etc so should be able to be viewed no problem


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I cant watch it from the youtube page for the same reason on any device.
But I can watch it on any device with it embedded in AKFF. In the US.
Shhh...
Cheerio.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

DONE!!!! sorry boet


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

That really sucks mate. That sinking feeling. I have rod leashes and find them a pain in the butt. Thanks to that footage I think I'll get used to using them more often.


----------

